# FQHC coding guidelines



## michikerr (Aug 16, 2012)

Are there different E&M leveling guidelines outside of the CPT book for a FQHC facility?  I know the billing rules are different so I was wondering if the coding rules for leveling were different too?


----------



## laura_clffrd@yahoo.com (Aug 21, 2012)

I am looking for it as well... I would love to talk to anyone regarding this 207-784-9185 ext 3254 or email me laura.clifford@echoman.com


----------



## Rperry (Aug 21, 2012)

Good Morning All,

The Coding guidelies for leveling for E&M codes is not any different for an FQHC than any other type of Professional service.


----------



## jennbrad (Mar 25, 2016)

Same rules apply just depends on which guidelines you are going with, 1995 or 1997


----------

